# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Danjill Harms

## Xhuxhumaku

*Si linda unë*


_Danjill Harms_





Bota

linda uenVetmevete thashë se po shihja botën. Por bota e gjithë nuk futej në shikimin tim dhe unë shihja vetëm se pjesët e botës. Dhe gjithësa pashë i quajta pjesë të botës. Dhe i vëzhgova cilësitë e këtyre pjesëve, dhe duke vëzhguar këto cilësi pjesësh, unë paskam bërë shkencë. E kuptova se ka cilësi të mençura pjesësh dhe ka cilësi jo të mençura pjesësh të tjera. I ndava ato dhe u vura emrat përkatës. Dhe në varësi nga cilësitë e tyre, pjesët e botës qenë të mençura dhe jo të mençura.

Dhe kishte pjesë të tilla botësh, të cilat mund të mendonin. Dhe këto pjesë këqyrnin pjesët e tjera dhe mua. Dhe të gjitha këto pjesë ngjanin me njëra-tjetrën, dhe gjithashtu, edhe unë ngjaja me to. Dhe bisedoja me pjesët e botës.

U thoshja: o pjesë të bubullimave.

Ato ma kthenin: pordhë të kohës.

Unë u thosha: edhe unë jam pjesë e tre kthesave.

Pjesët më përgjigjeshin: po ne jemi pikëza të vockla.

Dhe befas ato më humbën sysh, mandej dhe pjesët e tjera. Dhe u tremba mos po vithiset bota.

Dhe kuptova saora se nuk po i shihja pjesët një nga një, por i shihja njëherësh. Në fillim mendova se kjo është HIÇI. Por mandej i rashë më të që kjo është bota dhe se çfarë kisha parë më parë, nuk kishte qenë bota.

Dhe gjithnjë e kam ditur çfarë është bota, por, çfarë kisha parë më parë, nuk dija si ta quaja.

Dhe kur pjesët u zhdukën, atëherë cilësitë e mençura të tyre pushuan së qeni të mençura, ndërsa cilësitë jo të mençura të tyre, pushuan së qeni jo të mençura.

Por, sapo e kuptova se po shihja botën, saora nuk e pashë më. Dhe gjitha bota pushoi së qeni e mençur dhe jo e mençur. Por, ndërsa mendoja kështu, kuptova që edhe nëse bota do të shembet, unë nuk do të mendoja më kështu. Dhe shihja duke kërkuar botën me sy, por nuk po e gjeja më.

Mandej as për të parë skishte se ku.

Atëherë e kuptova se, përderisa kishte se çfarë të shihje,  përreth meje kishte qenë bota. Ndërsa tash ajo sështë më. Jam vetëm unë.

Dhe pastaj kuptova se unë nuk jam bota.

Por bota  nuk është unë.

Megjithëse në të njëjtën kohë jam bota.

Po bota nuk është unë.

E unë jam bota.

E bota sështë unë.

E unë jam bota.

E bota sështë unë.

E unë jam bota.

Dhe kurrëgjë më smendova.



1930



*  *  *

1. Njëherë Andrej Vasiljeviçi shkonte rrugës dhe humbi orën. Fill pas kësaj ai vdiq. I ati, një mesoburrë gungaç që tërë ditën e lume nuk e hiqte nga koka cilindrin dhe shtrëngonte me dorën e majtë bastunin, doreza e të cilit mbaronte me grremç. Mendime lloj-lloj ia vizitonin kokën, ndër të tjera edhe një mendim i tillë: jeta është një Kovaçhane.



2. Babai i Andrej Vasiljeviçit me emrin Grigorij Antonoviçi apo, më sagllam, Vasilij Antonoviçi, e rroku në përqafim Maria Mihajllovnën dhe e quajti sundimtaren e tij. Ajo nuk bëzani dhe shihte para e prapa. Dhe mu në këtë pikë gungaçi Vasilij Antonoviç vendosi ta shfarosë gungën e vet.



3. Për këtë qëllim Vasilij Antonoviç i kceu shalës dhe shkoi tek profesor Mamajevi. Profesor Mamajevi që ulur në kopsht dhe po lexonte një libër. Të gjitha pyetjeve të Vasilij Antonoviçit profesor Mamajevi u përgjigjej me një fjalë: Do tia dilni mbanë. Atëherë Vasilij Antonoviçi shkoi dhe u shtrua në pavionin e kirurgjisë.



4. Infermieri dhe motrat e misionit humanitar e shtrinë Vasilij Antonoviçin mbi një tavolinë dhe pështollën me çarçafë. Atëbotë në dhomë hyri vetë profesor Mamajevi. Doni tju rruaj?  e pyeti profesori.  Jo, pritmëni gungën,  tha Vasilij Antonoviçi.

Filloi operacioni. Porse mbaroi pasuksesshëm, sepse njëra nga motrat e mëshirës e mbuloi fytyrën e saj me një leckë me katrorë dhe nuk pa asgjë, dhe nuk mundi të ofrojë instrumentet e duhura. Infermieri gjithashtu kishte lidhur gojën dhe hundët, kështu që skishte si merrte frymë dhe në fund të operimit, ai u mbyt, gjersa u pandos i vdekur përtokë. Por më e keqja qe se profesor Mamajevi në nxitim e sipër, harroi ti heqë çarçafin pacientit dhe në vend të gungës, i preu diç tjetër,  më duket se zverkun. Ndërsa gunga që bërë vrima vrime prej instrumentit kirurgjik.



5. Si u kthye në shtëpi, Vasilij Antonoviçit si gjeti trupi e shpirti rehat, gjersa hynë në dhomë spanjollët dhe i prenë zverkun gjellëbërësit Andrjusha.



6. Me tu qetësuar, Vasilij Antonoviçi shkoi tek një doktor tjetër, dhe ai sa hap e mbyll sytë ia preu gungën.



7. Mandej çdo gjë rrodhi shumë thjesht. Maria Mihajllovna u nda nga Vasilij Antonoviçi dhe u martua me Bubnovin.



8. Bubnovi nuk e deshi gruan e tij të re. Sapo ajo doli nga shtëpia, Bobnovi bleu një kapele të re dhe gjithë kohës përshëndoshej me gjitonen e tij Anna Moisjevnën. Por paparitmas Anna Moisjevnës iu thye një dhëmb, dhe prej dhimbjes së madhe e hapi gojën fort. Bubnovi ra në të thella për biografinë e tij.



9. Babai i Bubnovit me mbiemrin Fy dashuronte të ëmën e Bubnovit me mbiemër Hnju. Njëherë Hnju që ulur mbi sobë dhe po mblidhte kërpudhat që kishin mbirë përqark saj. Por ai papritmas tha këtë:

- Hnju, unë dua që të lindim një Bubnov.

Hnju e pyeti:

- Bubnov? A me gjithë mend e ke?

- Pikës i keni rënë, shkëlqesia juaj,  u gjegj Fy.

10. Më në fund, Hnju e lindi Bubnovin.



Mbi dëmin e duhanit

Duhet ta lësh cigaren, që të mund të shesësh mend me forcën e vullnetit tënd.

Ka lezet, pa e ndezur një javë të tërë dhe me besim të plotë tek vetja se mund të lësh duhanin, tia behësh në shoqërinë e Lipavskijt, Olejnikovit dhe Zabollockit, që ata vetë ta zbulojnë të habitur se ti gjatë gjithë mbrëmjes nuk ke ndezur asnjë cigare. Dhe pyetjes: përse nuk e ndez?  ti përgjigjesh, duke fshehur thellë vetes lavdërimin e tmerrshëm: e kam lënë cigaren.

Një njeri i madh nuk duhet të pijë duhan.

O sa bukuri e sa praktike është ta braktisësh vesin e pirejes së duhanit, duke shfrytëzuar vesin e shitmendësit.

Terjaqiu i verës, llupësia dhe shitmendësia janë vese më të vogla se sa pirja e duhanit.

Duhanxhiu kurrë nuk mund të gjendet në lartësinë e gjendjes së tij, ndërsa duhanxhesha është në gjendje të bëjë gjithçka. Prandaj, shokëni, ta lëmë duhanin.



Si linda unë

Tani do tju rrëfej, si linda, si u rrita dhe u zbuluan tek unë simptomat e para të gjeniut. Unë kam lindur dy herë. Ka ngjarë ja se si.

Babi u martua me mamin tim në maj të vitit 1902, por prindërit e mi më sollën në dritë veçse në fund të vitit 1905, ngase tim eti iu tek që unë të lindja detyrimisht në vitin e Ri. Babi llogariste që ngjizja duhet të bëhej me 1 prill dhe vetëm këtë ditë iu qas mamit tim me propozimin të zënë fill fëmijën.

Herën e parë babi iu qas mamit tim me 1 prill 1903. Mama prej shumë kohësh e kishte pritur këtë çast dhe u gëzua tmerrësisht. Por babi, si duket, kishte qenë në gjendje tepër gazmore dhe pa u përmbajtur i kishte thënë mamit: Gëzuar 1 Prillin!

Mama u fye rëndë dhe atë ditë nuk e la babin. I ra të presë deri në vitin tjetër.

Në vitin 1904 më 1 prill babi sërish iu avit mamit me po atë propozim. Por mama, duke kujtuar rastin e vjetshëm, i tha se nuk dëshironte të mbetej në në gjendje idiotjeje, dhe prapë nuk e lejoi babin. Sado që gjëmoi e ulëriu im atë, prapëseprapë nuk i eci.



Dhe vetëm pas një viti im atë ia doli ta bindë mamin të më ngjizin mua.

Dhe kështu ngjizja ime ngjau më 1 prill të vitit 1905.

Mirëpo të gjitha llogaritë e babit dolën huq, sepse unë pakam qenëi padurueshëm dhe u linda katër muaj para afatit.

Aq u tërbua im atë, saqë mamia që priste lindjen time, u çorodit dhe filloi të më shtynte mbrapsht, andej nga kisha dalë.

Një i njohuri ynë student i Akadamisë mjekësore-ushtarake që kishte qenë aty i pranishëm, shpalli se nuk do tia dilnin të më fusnin mbrapsht nga kisha dalë. Por pa marrë parasysh fjalët e studentit, mua, sidoqoftë, më rrasën e më shtynë nxitimthi, por jo andej nga duhej.

Këtu filloi një katahurë e vërtetë.

Lehona bërtet: Nëmani fëmijën tim!. Ndërsa ata i thonë: Fëmija juaj  i thonë  gjendet brenda jush.  Si?!  bërtet lehona.  Si qenka brenda meje fëmija im, kur unë sapo e linda!  Por, i thonë lehonës,  mos ndoshta gaboheni?  Si  pisket lehona,  si gabokam! Unë vetë e pashë që fëmija im qëparë qe në çarçafë!  Kjo është e saktë,  i thonë lehonës,  por, ndoshta diku ka çarë shtu këmbadoraz. Me një fjalë, as vetë nuk e dinë çfarë ti thonë lehonës.

Ndërsa lehona bërtete dhe kërkon fëmijën e vet.

U shtrënguan të thërrisnin një doktor me përvojë. Doktori me përvojë e vizitoi lehonën, dhe hapte duart i çuditur, por sidoqoftë i ra më të dhe dha lehonës një porcion të mirë kripe angleze. Lehonës i erdhi për të lindur, dhe kësisoj unë dola për herë të dytë në dritë.

Atëherë im atë sërish u xhindos, se, medemek, kjo smund të quhej lindje, ngase, sipas tij, i linduri nuk është ende njeri, por më saktë një pjellë e dështuar gjysmake dhe se duhej prapsur sërish andej nga doli, ose duhet shpënë në inkubator.

Dhe ja që më mbyllën në inkubator.

25 shtator 1935



Periudha e inkubatorit

Në inkubator qëndrova katër muaj. Mbaj mend vetëm kaq: inkubatori ishte i qelqtë, i tejdukshëm dhe me termometra. Unë qëndroja brenda inkubatorit në pambuk. Gjë tjetër nuk mbaj mend.

Pas katër muajsh më nxorën nga inkubatori. Me që ra fjala, kjo ka ngjarë me 1 janar 1906. Kësodore, unë si të thuash u linda për të tretën herë. Ditë të lindjes time zunë të quanin pikërisht 1 janarin.



Nga cikli i shënimeve: Unë u linda

Unë jam lindur në kallamishtë. Si mi. Nëna më lindi dhe më vendosi në ujë. Dhe unë notova. Njëfarë peshku, me katër fije mustaqe mbi hundë, sillej përreth meje. Qava. Dhe peshku qau. Befas në pamë se nëpër ujë pluskonte çorbë. E hëngrëm këtë çorbë dhe zumë të qeshnim. Ishim shumë të gëzuar. Notuam në rrjedhë dhe takuam një gaforre.. Pas gaforres notonte një bretkosë lakuriq. Përse del gjithnjë lakuriq ti,  e pyeti gaforrja,  si stë vjen turp?  Këtu ska pse të kesh turp,  u përgjigj bretkosa.  E përse ti turpërohemi trupit tonë të bukur, të dhënë prej natyrës, kur nuk na vjen turp për veprimet tona të ulëta që bëjme ne vetë?  Ti po thua të drejtën,  i tha gaforrja.  Dhe unë nuk di si të të përgjigjem. Mendoj se për këtë duhet pyetur një njeri, sepse ai është më i mençur se ne. Se ne jemi të mençura vetëm nëpër fabula, të cilët i shkruan njeriu, kështu që prapëseprapë del se ai është i mençur, jo ne. Këtu gaforrja më shqoi mua dhe më pyeti: A duhet ti turpërohemi trupit tonë lakuriq? Ti je njeri, na jep një përgjigje.  Jam njeri dhe ja ku po ju përgjigjem: nuk duhet ti turpërohesh trupit tënd lakuriq.

1937

Përktheu nga rusishtja: Agron Tufa

(Shkëputur nga përmbledhja Iluzione optike, Sh.b. Naim Frashëri, Tiranë 2006)

http://www.standard.al/si-linda-une/

----------

shigjeta (30-10-2013)

----------

